
Google Finds That Successful Teams Are About Norms Not Just Smarts - wyclif
https://hunterwalk.com/2016/09/03/google-finds-that-successful-teams-are-about-norms-not-just-smarts/
======
zachrose
> First, on the good teams, members spoke in roughly the same proportion, a
> phenomenon the researchers referred to as ‘‘equality in distribution of
> conversational turn-taking.’’

Sounds about right. I would also suggest that the bigger the group, the more
likely it is that speech distribution follows a power law.

------
dba7dba
Interesting. So EQ matters just as much, if not more, than IQ. Even in a place
like Google.

